

Googlers find over 50% of the bugs in Microsoft's Massive Update - the_watcher
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/13/3983846/googlers-found-over-50-percent-of-the-bugs-in-microsofts-massive-update

======
danso
The article has a link to a list of all bugs found by Google engineers in non
Google software:

<http://www.google.com/about/appsecurity/research/>

